# Bild in neuem gleichgroßen Fenster öffnen



## Bl4dE (1. Mai 2003)

*Bild per java in neuem fenster öffnen mit der selben größe ??*

Hi Leutz,
ich hab ein problem,
ich will mir ne HP coden was ja ganz gut geht. ABER !
ich kenn den code nicht, das wen ich auf ein bild drücke 
er ein neues Browser Fenster öffnet, mit gennau derselben größe vom bild ....
könnt ihr mir helfen ??
thx schonma im voraus..
euer blade


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Mai 2003)

Java ist nicht Javascript 

Ich verschiebe.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Mai 2003)

Hi,

wenn du´s ohne PHP machen willst, wirds etwas umständlicher, aber egel...


```
<img src="deinbild.jpg" onClick='window.open("deinbild.jpg","MeinBild1","width=310,height=400");'>
```
Die height und width musst du natürlich von Bild zu Bild anpassen - dafür wäre php gut, um das zu automatisieren...
infos -> http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open

das nächste mal bitte  - hatten wir schon 100 mal...


ciao


----------



## Bl4dE (3. Mai 2003)

Ok danke, habs hinbekommen.. ok ok ... wo ich aber auf  gegengen bin hab ich nich so das richtige gefunden .. tut mir leid... abe ega .. drotzdem großen dank


----------



## Ape the Buddha (2. Juli 2005)

Mal ne Frage>>>
Ich hab das genau so gemacht. Jetzt öffnet sich ein neues Fenster in dem das Bild angezeigt wird. *Wie kann ich denn jetzt die Hintergrundfarbe im neuen Bild ändern?*?


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2005)

Garnicht... ein Bild hat keine Hintergrundfarbe.
Dazu musst du das bild in ein HTML-Dokument einbetten... dem <body> dieses Dokumentes kannst du dann per CSS die gewünschte Farbe verpassen.


----------

